# Three Americans Have Mysteriously Died Days apart At The Same Dominican Republic Hotel



## MULTIZ321 (Jun 5, 2019)

Three Americans Have Mysteriously Died Days
apart At The Same Dominican Republic
Hotel.


https://www.buzzfeednews.com/article/juliareinstein/three-americans-dead-dominican-republic-hotel.


Richard


----------



## Luvtoride (Jun 14, 2019)

Its gotten much worse over the past 9 days there with the number of mysterious deaths now at 7.  Reports today is that its possibly tied to tainted "boot legged liquor" used in the hotel room mini bars.  Very scary!  Has anyone cancelled or reconsidered their plans to travel to DR due to all of the negative publicity (not to mention the David Ortiz shooting) that has been reported there?  I know that I would think twice about going.


----------



## myoakley (Jun 19, 2019)

Luvtoride said:


> Its gotten much worse over the past 9 days there with the number of mysterious deaths now at 7.  Reports today is that its possibly tied to tainted "boot legged liquor" used in the hotel room mini bars.  Very scary!  Has anyone cancelled or reconsidered their plans to travel to DR due to all of the negative publicity (not to mention the David Ortiz shooting) that has been reported there?  I know that I would think twice about going.



And then there were nine!  
There are now 9 mysterious deaths of American tourists in the Dominican Republic.  I am surprised that there is not more chatter about this on TUG.  Does anyone have a theory,  tainted alcohol, pesticide poisoning, a maniac on the loose?  Or do people think this is all coincidence and is being blown out of proportion by the media?


----------



## pedro47 (Jun 19, 2019)

No theory by me; something is wrong. I just will not vacation or cruise to this island.


----------



## Panina (Jun 19, 2019)

myoakley said:


> And then there were nine!
> There are now 9 mysterious deaths of American tourists in the Dominican Republic.  I am surprised that there is not more chatter about this on TUG.  Does anyone have a theory,  tainted alcohol, pesticide poisoning, a maniac on the loose?  Or do people think this is all coincidence and is being blown out of proportion by the media?


I don’t think it’s a coincidence.  Like @pedro47 I wouldn’t go there. Seems it is tied to the alcohol, that is something they all had in common,  whether tainted intentionally or not.


----------



## WVBaker (Jun 19, 2019)

*Deer Creek Graduates, Parents Dealing With Illness In Dominican Republic*

https://www.newson6.com/story/40649...ts-dealing-with-illness-in-dominican-republic


----------



## Passepartout (Jun 19, 2019)

Am I the only person who has NEVER taken out and/or opened anything from a hotel/resort/cruise ship minibar? It just seems like along with being grossly overpriced, there is little to keep the stuff contained there to be corrupted long before it is consumed.

Jim


----------



## klpca (Jun 19, 2019)

Passepartout said:


> Am I the only person who has NEVER taken out and/or opened anything from a hotel/resort/cruise ship minibar? It just seems like along with being grossly overpriced, there is little to keep the stuff contained there to be corrupted long before it is consumed.
> 
> Jim


Not to mention, old. That stuff must sit in there forever. I have also never used a minibar. I've never been hungry/thirsty enough to pay those prices!


----------



## PigsDad (Jun 19, 2019)

Passepartout said:


> Am I the only person who has NEVER taken out and/or opened anything from a hotel/resort/cruise ship minibar? It just seems like along with being grossly overpriced, there is little to keep the stuff contained there to be corrupted long before it is consumed.


Plus, at some of the AI resorts I have been at, the booze in our rooms was not in little sealed bottles.  It was set up with dispensers with full-sized bottles like this:





There is no way to tell with any certainty what is really in those bottles.  Could be that there was a tainted shipment from a distributor.  I personally think the odds are that it would be an accidental contamination, but the resorts and distributors are probably trying to save a buck by going with "bootlegged" booze.  Just my opinion.

Kurt


----------



## PamMo (Jun 19, 2019)

Tainted alcohol, pesticides, gas leaks, food poisoning...could be any, all, or none involved in the deaths reported in the news. The Dominican Republic gets 6.6 million visitors annually. I think it's good that the FBI is helping investigate, but I wouldn't cancel plans to visit the DR because of nine "mysterious" deaths. I can understand family members wanting answers to why their loved ones died on vacation, but sometimes bad things just happen.

I've actually never been interested in visiting the DR because of the proliferation of all-inclusive resorts. Tropical sun, heat, unlimited cheap food and alcohol with thousands of strangers in a mega resort sounds awful to me. And like Katherine and Jim, I don't drink minibar liquor. I question the cleanliness of those big pump bottles of refillable soap, shampoo, and conditioner in hotel showers, too.

Kurt posted while I did. Ugh! No way would I drink from those bottles - in the DR or anywhere else!


----------



## Beach57 (Jun 19, 2019)

myoakley said:


> And then there were nine!
> There are now 9 mysterious deaths of American tourists in the Dominican Republic.  I am surprised that there is not more chatter about this on TUG.  Does anyone have a theory,  tainted alcohol, pesticide poisoning, a maniac on the loose?  Or do people think this is all coincidence and is being blown out of proportion by the media?





myoakley said:


> And then there were nine!
> There are now 9 mysterious deaths of American tourists in the Dominican Republic.  I am surprised that there is not more chatter about this on TUG.  Does anyone have a theory,  tainted alcohol, pesticide poisoning, a maniac on the loose?  Or do people think this is all coincidence and is being blown out of proportion by the media?


----------



## Beach57 (Jun 19, 2019)

Alcohol swap out. Somebody wanted the better stuff. 

We're scheduled to go to Melia's Grand Reserve in November. Mid September, I will assess and decide. If it's all died down (pardon the unintentioned pun), we may consider still going.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jun 19, 2019)

TRIP FROM HELL: Ninth US tourist dies in Dominican Republic of mystery illness as seven kids fall violently ill on school trip.


https://www.thesun.co.uk/news/9318532/ninth-us-tourist-dies-dominican-republic/


Richard


----------



## Panina (Jun 19, 2019)

Dominican Republic Health Minister saying fake news

https://www.foxnews.com/world/dominican-republic-health-ministry-mysterious-deaths-fake-news


----------



## moonstone (Jun 19, 2019)

People not just dying but also many are getting very sick.  A friend posted this on FB;  http://www.fox10phoenix.com/news/us...2dBo3sXB75yvgFk5WbWDCxMxy_-rExikwfKx2rL4bNCkY.   There was also 6 students from an Oklahoma school on a school trip to the DR who also got sick. 
Then there are the "tourist' trips to Sousa that are under investigation. This is a report from a Canadian news team. https://beta.ctvnews.ca/national/fe...d-sex-industry-in-a-caribbean-tourist-de.html


~Diane


----------



## pedro47 (Jun 19, 2019)

Something is terribly wrong in DR and their Minister of Health better react ASAP or their tourists populations and cruise populations is going to say bye bye DR.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 19, 2019)

Passepartout said:


> Am I the only person who has NEVER taken out and/or opened anything from a hotel/resort/cruise ship minibar? It just seems like along with being grossly overpriced, there is little to keep the stuff contained there to be corrupted long before it is consumed.
> 
> Jim


When the minibar is free at an AI, stuff doesn't last in it very long.


----------



## Passepartout (Jun 19, 2019)

dioxide45 said:


> When the minibar is *free* at an AI, stuff doesn't last in it very long.


It ain't FREE. Just included in the cost.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 19, 2019)

Passepartout said:


> It ain't FREE. Just included in the cost.


True, and likely overpriced at that. But I doubt the stuff sits in there and goes bad as you implied.


----------



## IuLiKa (Jun 20, 2019)

I am planing a trip to Bahia Principe Akumal (Riviera) at Thanksgiving, and this time we actually have about 12 people going with kids. This will be my 3rd time at this resort in the last 5 years.  So you can imagine that my friends are all over the news, but we are not sure that we need to pull the plug on our trip yet. We do have refundable hotel bookings.  We figure that until November Bahia will figure out what is going on and they will check for safety all all the resorts.  At Akumal there are small bottles in the room in your fridge, we usually do not drink them because we drink enough during the day by the time we make it home we are half asleep however, I brought some of the little bottles at home as they come and refill the fridge every day.. 

anyway, we will wait and see.. I always felt really good at the resort, we love it, good for kids etc.. as many other AI resorts in Mexico.  I was thinking to go to a Bahia this year in DR but the one which is on the island by itself in Cayo Levantado and it is still on my bucket list to do. It has won many awards over the years.. the only problem is that if you are flying from Canada is a little tough to get there. So I guess I will postpone that for 5 years or so


----------



## silentg (Jun 20, 2019)

The staff that works at these resorts, don’t make a lot of money. They resent rich Americans coming there and enjoying all inclusive stays. We haven’t been to the DR, but have heard bad things about it. A woman staying at an AI Resort was attacked and beaten when she walked alone to get a snack.
Have also been warned that Jamaica is not safe. And the Bahamas has had holdups on tour buses when they stop at sight seeing and shopping venues.
We have  a niece that is in DR now on vacation, she seems oblivious to the recent news.
I hope she will be ok? Her parents and family just say have fun! I told her to be careful and stay safe. Hoping she will be ok?
Silentg


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jun 21, 2019)

Is It Safe to Travel to the Domican Republic? Before Your Vacation Follow These Tips
By Alyssa Newcomb/ Travel/ Money/ Today/ today.com

"While many Americans may be concerned about visiting the Caribbean hot spot, there are some simple tips travelers can follow.

At least nine Americans have died in the Dominican Republic under mysterious circumstances in the past 18 months, while others have reported getting sick in the country, casting scrutiny on whether the island paradise is safe for tourists.

Last week, a New Jersey man was found unresponsive in his room at the Terra Linda Resort, with results from FBI toxicology tests expected in July. And Barbara Corcoran, a star on "Shark Tank," said her brother John Corcoran died of an alleged heart attack while vacationing in the Dominican Republic in April. The same month, a group of Jimmy Buffet fans also said they became dangerously ill after vacationing at the Hotel Riu Palace Macao.

And the frightening headlines aren't just limited to medical emergencies. Earlier this month, retired Boston Red Sox star David Ortiz, who is from the Dominican Republic, was shot in the back at a bar in the nation's capital. And a Delaware mom said she was brutally attacked at a Dominican resort back in January.

Although they're a small fraction of the total number of tourists who visit the country — more than 2 million Americans visit every year, accounting for about one-third of the tourism to the Caribbean island — the sudden and mysterious circumstances have spooked some travelers.

While some visitors may be concerned about the vacations they have booked to the Caribbean hot spot, there are some precautions they can take to make for a safer, and thus more relaxing, trip....."





Dominican RepublicGetty Images


Richard


----------



## clifffaith (Jun 21, 2019)

klpca said:


> Not to mention, old. That stuff must sit in there forever. I have also never used a minibar. I've never been hungry/thirsty enough to pay those prices!



We very rarely end up in a hotel these days, and price of stuff in mini bar is just outrageous -- but I always open it up just to see what they have. Only time I recall ever buying something out of a minibar was 30+ years ago at Hotel Del Coronado. I was desperate for club soda to settle my stomach, and of course the can was flat. No issue getting them to not charge me. Back in the "olden days" they had regular little fridges which allowed for taking items out to put your own stuff in. At some point they changed to the smart type fridge that instantly charged the room.


----------



## pedro47 (Jun 21, 2019)

Right now our plan, we will only visit the Caribbean via a cruise ship. We will not eat or purchase any beverages on any Caribbean island until this mysterious is solved.


----------



## Talent312 (Jun 21, 2019)

Passepartout said:


> It ain't FREE. Just included in the cost.



Not only are you paying for it in your fees, you're also paying for anyone else who indulges more than you do. So instead of subsidizing their drinking, you endeavor to get "your fair share," which means drinking more than what's included in your cost (however much that may be).


----------



## OldGuy (Jun 21, 2019)

It's almost as dangerous to go there as it is to stay at home.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jun 23, 2019)

Hard Rock Hotel in Dominican Republic to remove liquor dispensers from minibars after tourist
deaths.


https://www-m.cnn.com/2019/06/23/world/hard-rock-dominican-republic-tourists.


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jun 24, 2019)

An American Tourist Says She's Noticed Changes at the Dominican Republic Resort Where Two Guests
Have Died.


https://m.theepochtimes.com/an-amer...esort-where-two-guests-have-died_2976060.html.


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jun 25, 2019)

Following Dominican Republic deaths, these Caribbean Islands have seen tourism spike: report.


https://www.foxbusiness.com/feature...following-deaths-in-dominican-republic-report.


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jun 26, 2019)

Delta Air Lines allowing passengers to change, cancelDominican Republic travel plans.


https://www.foxnews.com/travel/delta-air-lines-change-cancel-dominican-republic-travel-plans.


Richard


----------



## CanuckTravlr (Jun 26, 2019)

pedro47 said:


> Something is terribly wrong in DR and their Minister of Health better react ASAP or their tourists populations and cruise populations is going to say bye bye DR.





pedro47 said:


> Right now our plan, we will only visit the Caribbean via a cruise ship. We will not eat or purchase any beverages on any Caribbean island until this mysterious is solved.



In over 50 years of international travel, I have been fortunate to only become sick from food poisoning (or anything else) twice.  The first time was a severe bout from improper refrigeration or food handling in Punta Cana, DR.  Since we have had many friends and acquaintances also become sick in the DR, that normally have not experienced it elsewhere, we have chosen not to return.  Like the DR, we have decided not to stay in places where you cannot drink the tap water.  It is an important indication, IMO, of the state of health standards in a particular place.

Pedro, your plan to only eat and drink on cruise ships may work for you, or not.  While places like the DR have experienced death and illness, the incidence rates are still relatively small compared to the millions of tourists visiting each year.  But I agree, why take the chance?  However, there have been many reports over the years, too, of deaths and illness occurring on cruise ships, including those of major lines.  In some cases significant numbers of passengers suffering from illnesses like Legionnaire's disease.  So sticking to them is not a guarantee either.

It is unfair, IMO, to tarnish the entire Caribbean due to some incidents on one island.  The DR is one of the least wealthy and developed islands, so overall standards are much lower, IMO, which is what helps keep the prices low.  There are several islands where visiting and consuming food and drink is quite safe, IME.  That would include two of our favourites:  St Martin and Barbados.  You can actually drink the tap water on both islands and they generally have good safety and health procedures in place.  There are also many other islands from which to choose.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jun 27, 2019)

Tourism to the Dominican Republic Has Dropped 74 Percent, According to New Study.


https://www.travelandleisure.com/travel-news/tourist-deaths-dominican-republic-safe.


Richard


----------



## Grammarhero (Jun 28, 2019)

I’m beginning to think I’d rather drink my own piss than visit DR.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pedro47 (Jun 28, 2019)

We enjoyed traveling to St. Lucia and the ABC Islands  mainly because those cruises are more than eleven(11) days in cruise traveling.

Many of our friends are retiring in the Caribbean.


----------



## Grammarhero (Jun 28, 2019)

pedro47 said:


> We enjoyed traveling to St. Lucia and the ABC Islands  mainly because those cruises are more than eleven(11) days in cruise traveling.
> 
> Many of our friends are retiring in the Caribbean.



Pedro what is significance of 47?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pedro47 (Jun 29, 2019)

47...The year of birth. Plus, the name Pedro are the first letters of the first names of my "Five Best Friends" killed in the Vietnam War Conflict.  Peter, Earl, Donald, Robert and Otis.   We were all borned in the year of 1947 and we were all college graduates.
Love them then and I still Love & Missed them.

Your photo look liked a young couple I saw visiting GreenSprings Vacation Resort, Williamsburg,VA  many, many years ago.


----------



## Grammarhero (Jun 29, 2019)

pedro47 said:


> 47...The year of birth. Plus, the name Pedro are the first letters of the first names of my "Five Best Friends" killed in the Vietnam War Conflict.  Peter, Earl, Donald, Robert and Otis.   We were all borned in the year of 1947 and we were all college graduates.
> Love them then and I still Love & Missed them.
> 
> Your photo look liked a young couple I saw visiting GreenSprings Vacation Resort, Williamsburg,VA  many, many years ago.



God Bless You.  Thank you for your service and sacrifice.  Sorry for your lost.  Both my and my wife’s fathers were ARVN soldiers who lost biological brothers during the war.  Talking about the war still makes them cry.  Your service and sacrifice is personally meaningful to me and my wife.

My wife and I were in Williamsburg years ago, but I don’t believe we were at GreenSprings.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jul 8, 2019)

For those who missed this current Tug Thread on Counterfeit Alcohol - see

https://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index...ming-fluid-is-a-growing-concern-for-t.292547/

Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jul 11, 2019)

28 Canadians died in the Dominican Republic this year amid concerns over American tourist deaths.


https://globalnews.ca/news/5480708/canadian-deaths-dominican-republic/


Richard


----------



## "Roger" (Jul 11, 2019)

If you look at the chart "Canadian Deaths  in Top Tourist Destinations" and then compare that with the list "Canadian Visits to Top Destinations," Canadians are dying in Mexico and Cuba pretty much at the same rate as in the Dominican Republic. In other words, given the statistics in this article, the Dominican Republic does not stand out.

2,225,000 Canadian visitors to Mexico in 2016 with large numbers also visiting Cuba and the Dominican Republic. These are very large numbers. I wonder how many Canadians (and I suspect this is mostly older clientele) would have died if they had stayed home during the same period of time.


----------



## moonstone (Jul 11, 2019)

The DR , Cuba & Mexico are by far the cheapest warm AI vacation destinations that Canadians can go to. When we were in Punta Cana a few winters ago the resort employees kept referring it as Punta Canada because there were so many Canadians in the area. I would like to see the statistics broken down by age to see if most of the deaths are older and possibly already health compromised.

About 10 yrs ago one of DH's co-workers went to the DR with his wife and another couple. The hubby of the other couple was stabbed in the lobby washroom on their last night at the resort. They had finished a nice dinner and were going to have a drink at the lobby bar before going to their rooms to pack but stopped to use the washroom.  A guy was hanging out in there and asking people for spare change. Both of the guys refused since they had very little 'tip money' left at the end of their vacation. DH's co-worker left the washroom and went to the front desk to complain about the guy, leaving his buddy in the washroom finishing up. The desk clerk got the manager who in turn called a security guard to go with him to the washroom. While they were on their way across the lobby DH's co-worker heard his buddy yell then saw the guy run out of the washroom and through the lobby to outside. The co-worker and the 2 wives ran with the manager to the washroom where they found the man laying on the floor bleeding from the stomach area. The security guard took off outside chasing the guy but couldn't catch him.  An ambulance was called and he was taken to the local hospital with stab wounds to his spleen and intestines. He had surgery to repair everything but ended up loosing his spleen. At least he survived! The resort made arrangements for the guys wife to stay at the resort while her hubby was in the hospital and had an employee drive her to the hospital and back every day. The tour company they had booked with changed their flights home at no extra charge. I don't know if the assaulter was ever caught, but both couples said they'd never return to the island. 


~Diane


----------



## CPNY (Jul 12, 2019)

Grammarhero said:


> I’m beginning to think I’d rather drink my own piss than visit DR.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


HA


----------



## CPNY (Jul 12, 2019)

moonstone said:


> The DR , Cuba & Mexico are by far the cheapest warm AI vacation destinations that Canadians can go to. When we were in Punta Cana a few winters ago the resort employees kept referring it as Punta Canada because there were so many Canadians in the area. I would like to see the statistics broken down by age to see if most of the deaths are older and possibly already health compromised.
> 
> About 10 yrs ago one of DH's co-workers went to the DR with his wife and another couple. The hubby of the other couple was stabbed in the lobby washroom on their last night at the resort. They had finished a nice dinner and were going to have a drink at the lobby bar before going to their rooms to pack but stopped to use the washroom.  A guy was hanging out in there and asking people for spare change. Both of the guys refused since they had very little 'tip money' left at the end of their vacation. DH's co-worker left the washroom and went to the front desk to complain about the guy, leaving his buddy in the washroom finishing up. The desk clerk got the manager who in turn called a security guard to go with him to the washroom. While they were on their way across the lobby DH's co-worker heard his buddy yell then saw the guy run out of the washroom and through the lobby to outside. The co-worker and the 2 wives ran with the manager to the washroom where they found the man laying on the floor bleeding from the stomach area. The security guard took off outside chasing the guy but couldn't catch him.  An ambulance was called and he was taken to the local hospital with stab wounds to his spleen and intestines. He had surgery to repair everything but ended up loosing his spleen. At least he survived! The resort made arrangements for the guys wife to stay at the resort while her hubby was in the hospital and had an employee drive her to the hospital and back every day. The tour company they had booked with changed their flights home at no extra charge. I don't know if the assaulter was ever caught, but both couples said they'd never return to the island.
> 
> ...


Wow...... that’s insane. I’ve been to the DR once, that was enough for me


----------



## pedro47 (Jul 12, 2019)

Is this only an American tourists problem in DR?  Are other countries tourists having the same problems in DR?


----------



## moonstone (Jul 12, 2019)

pedro47 said:


> Is this only an American tourists problem in DR?  Are other countries tourists having the same problems in DR?



No it isn't just Americans, lots of Canadians too!  See Richard (MULTIZ321)'s post # 39 above  with the following link;    
https://globalnews.ca/news/5480708/canadian-deaths-dominican-republic/


~Diane


----------

